# The Perfect Shotgun..?



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

As many of you know I am still in the search for a new/different shotgun... After giving it much thought I have come to the conclusion that I only want one shotgun. But... 

It has to be a beautiful, workhorse. I mainly hunt upland game and waterfowl but am just now getting into turkey hunting as well so in the end, the gun needs to look pretty while being able to handle it all without question!

I have narrowed it down to a 12 gauge that at least can shoot up to 3" steel shells and is either a O/U or a Semi-auto (pumps and I do not get along-O,-). Price range is under $850. 

I know I am asking a lot for a small $ amount, but what is my best bet as far as craftsmanship, functionality and reliability for under $850? 

I am also very open to opinions on finding the perfect used gun as well!(PM me if you are selling a shotgun or want to know more about mine that are for sale) 

Thanks in advance, the people of UWN are aswesome!-()/-


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I was looking at getting another shotgun recently but ended up with a rifle. in my search there was one that caught my eye the weatherby sa-08 upland. It got great reviews and in my opinion looks great! I talked with the guys at sportsman's and they had great things to say about it! It can shoot light and heavy loads since it sounds like you hunt quite a few birds, Plus you should be able to pick up a new one around 650 and have some extra money to get out and hunt more!!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Edit: it's called the deluxe not the upland. I also just noticed a beretta a300 that fits your price range I haven't really done any research but given beretta's background it's probably a good gun! Also I love the looks of the o/u shotguns but given the types of birds you are hunting I think there will be plenty of times you wish you had a third or even fourth shell. Plus most o/u are heavier when your packin around looking for chucks you will wish you had a lighter gun.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes, the SA-08 did caught my eye last night while looking around! It seems to be a pretty solid gun but does anyone know how hard it is to find choke tubes for the gun?

Also the stoger M3000, I couldn't find it in a wood stock but has anyone had experience with the gun?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

The A 300 also looks very nice... anyone have first hand experience with it?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

The weatherby sounds like it should be easy to find choke tubes. http://www.choketube.com/choke-tube-interchange-guide.php


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I just bought the Stoeger M3500. It is a Semi- Auto that shoots up to 3 &1/2s. I have been very happy with it. I have not had one cycling problem with it whatsoever. I even shot two boxes of cheap 2& 3/4 low brass out of it when it was brand new. Not one issue. Obviously every gun is different, but this is a great gun for the price. Got it at Sportsman's for 640. It also comes with a bunch of chokes. They even throw in a Turkey choke.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I was just looking up "beretta al 390 silver mallard" for you. Looks like there's one on gun broker for under 500. These guns will eat anything you put in them, from the cheapest loads to big 3 inch duck loads in frigid temps.... I've been shooting mine for a long long long time and have put thousands of rounds through it. I would go that route for a used gun, for a new one I have no idea, I haven't needed to buy one. ;-)


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Another vote for the stoeger 3500. I have one of those and its probably the last shotgun I'll ever buy. It flat out works! it may not be the "Cadillac" that the SBE2 is, but for the price you cant go wrong.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a synthetic stock rifle because I use the gun as a utilitarian wepon to only shoot game and other than that it stays in the safe.. but I would like a nice wood stock for a shotgun, does stoger make a wood stock auto?

Or is the SA-08 my best bet?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I think the sa-08 is one of the only ones in your price range with a high gloss walnut stock.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Rem,870 express 12 gauge pump.8)


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

El Casador said:


> Rem,870 express 12 gauge pump.


Thats a hard pass, thanks for the input though!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

El Casador said:


> Rem,870 express 12 gauge pump.


He hit the nail on the head exactly what you asked for right dodge? Haha


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

brendo said:


> I think the sa-08 is one of the only ones in your price range with a high gloss walnut stock.


That and the A300 have highgloss wood correct?


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

brendo said:


> He hit the nail on the head exactly what you asked for right dodge? Haha


I have only bought 2 shotguns in my life and that is the Remington 870 express 12 gauge, for the price range I was looking for at the time that was ideal, never had an issues with it, great gun 8) I gave my son the first one I bought. the gun is 17 years old and still putting in work he loves it 8)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I will keep shooting my old 870 express mag.(makes good canoe paddle also)Seriously I love it.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> old 870


key word being "old." not the new ones!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That's a tall order for your price range. You have a decent budget, are you willing to save a little longer? I think that you could really open up some great options if you were willing to hold off a while longer. 

Also, I don't think 3.5" shells are all that great. I thought I really needed one for my waterfowl gun but guess what? I've shot maybe 5 3.5" shells out of my gun and none of them were in hunting scenarios!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

utahgolf said:


> key word being "old." not the new ones!


Agreed!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is what I'm thinking for my next one. Franchi Affinity
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting/Firearms/Shotguns/Semiautomatic-Shotguns%7C/pc/104792580/c/553829580/sc/105537780/i/105538680/Franchi-Affinity-Semiautomatic-Shotguns/1383146.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fsemiautomatic-shotguns%2F_%2FN-1114870%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_105538680%3FWTz_l%3DUnknown%253Bcat105537780&WTz_l=Unknown%3Bcat105537780%3Bcat105538680


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

El Casador said:


> brendo said:
> 
> 
> > He hit the nail on the head exactly what you asked for right dodge? Haha
> ...


Agreed I've got an 870 express myself but that recommendation was not even close to what the op was looking for!


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

brendo said:


> Agreed I've got an 870 express myself but that recommendation was not even close to what the op was looking for!


All good 8)


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Are you interested in a winchester sx3 with duratouch in mossy oak duckblind camo that shoots 3 1/2?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Livntahunt said:


> Are you interested in a winchester sx3 with duratouch in mossy oak duckblind camo that shoots 3 1/2?


Possibly!


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I spent a decade trying to replace a perfectly good 870 magnum my old man gave me when I was 12. 
I had a 870 supermag-garbage.
Benelli Nova- Rattle trap, ugly, tough as nails
Rem 11-87 supermag- Worst shotgun I have ever owned
Win SXII- A perfect waterfowl gun, but never fit me right
Win 101- Wonderful shotgun, but for waterfowl it rusted to easily and punished you
Browning Silver- The prettiest semi auto there is. So pretty I hated having it in the swamp, which made it useless to me.

I would get a Browning Silver in a heartbeat, and if they line up for you a Browning Gold. The silver is downright pretty, lightweight, cycles great, etc.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

hossblur said:


> I spent a decade trying to replace a perfectly good 870 magnum my old man gave me when I was 12.
> I had a 870 supermag-garbage.
> Benelli Nova- Rattle trap, ugly, tough as nails
> Rem 11-87 supermag- Worst shotgun I have ever owned
> ...


On Browing's website it says it weights 7.5 pounds which is just as heavy as my tank of an O/U?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

I just talked to a local shop, I can get the sa-08 for $620 plus tax. Sound about right?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

For the deluxe that sounds like a pretty dang good deal.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

If you have a sportsmans close by try them as well I thought I saw them for 599.00.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

brendo said:


> If you have a sportsmans close by try them as well I thought I saw them for 599.00.


I have one about 45 min away so I'll check with them! But my best bet is probably a place where I can trade in my current guns and add cash to the value to get the sa-08


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Dodge360 said:


> Possibly!


ive got one for sale.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Update: ordered in a SA-08 Deluxe 28" for $634 out the door!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice! I'm jealous.. Did you go 12 ga or 20 ga??


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

12 guage, 28" barrel! I'll post pics when I get it in 1.5 weeks


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Dodge360 said:


> 12 guage, 28" barrel! I'll post pics when I get it in 1.5 weeks


Who did you order it from? Ace or Cal?

The one question is did you shoulder one and check it for fit? The good news is they come with shims for both cast and drop so you should be able to fit it to you.

Anyways they are great little guns, my wife loves shooting both her 20 and 28 versions.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh and when you decide you don't like it on two weeks I'll trade you straight up for my rem 870


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

-BaHa!-

Hopefully I love the gun! My plan is to get it fitted to me by a gunsmith so I can make it a life gun!


brendo said:


> Oh and when you decide you don't like it on two weeks I'll trade you straight up for my rem 870


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

hamernhonkers said:


> Dodge360 said:
> 
> 
> > 12 guage, 28" barrel! I'll post pics when I get it in 1.5 weeks
> ...


Dixie gun and fish in saint george.. didnt offically buy it, just had them order it in. I shouldered it at sportsmans and it fit me pretty decently but my plan is to get it properly fitted by a gun smith somewhere in town

Compared it next to the Bretta A300 and it was night and day!! Weatherby is much better looking!


----------

